# Upholstery replacement company recommendation



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Poor old Chuggs is looking a little sad internally so we were wondering about recovering the covers. I have my eye on Tockfields but has anyone any recommendations particularly in the NW or Wales area? We would do the whole shebang including curtains, front seats rock n roll bed and rear floor carpet. Should we go for replacing the bed stuffing. Maybe putting arm rests on the front seats but then you think of the money  

So who do you recommend folks and whats your experiences?

A


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Tockfields did ours and a superb job they did. Stayed on their site and they stripped out and reupholstered the lot, including new internals with matching panels driver and passenger seat. The whole job took three days and they made a point of ensuring that I always had somewhere to sleep. They also made a cover for the open Luton overbed to hide the unsightly storage when not in use i.e. travelling, and they made no additional charge for this despite them having to design and make it as a one off. They also made and installed the curtains.
My opinion is they were very proffesional and extremely competant, well worth the money.
Paul


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Cheers Paul

OK thats one for Tockfields, how about 'Caravan Makovers' and CSCC?

A


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

I got my local yacht upholsterer to do it in Norfolk Broads area but you must have similar oover your way.

nobby


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Thats a thought nobby, Ill pop over to Conwy 8) 

A


----------



## 90136 (May 1, 2005)

try http://www.cbscc.co.uk/ did a fine job for me £200. In Bristol still thats not far, and a site available


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Think hard about the armrests in a VW.With the floor mounted gear stick :knob: its just one more obstacle to navigate unless you always use your sliding door to enter the caravan part.
I baint big but they were always unnecessarily banging me about as i went from front to rear.
Bite?Me? demands one though.Chin support.


Cherish the unloved Emoticons.Bring them all out of the cupboard...Even ukeleft: ukeright: Sorry its the only way i could think of to give them an airing.


----------



## 88923 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Chuggs,

Let me know what you decide, I'm desperate for a new matterass in my MH, although it's only a year old, the flamin' thing is killing my back. I spent a few days at Fforest Fields over the weekend and now need a few days in traction!  
I know the van was 'entry level' but did they have to make the bed out of breeze blocks? 

Banjo 8) 

PS
Is that how you spell matterass?????? Why doesnt spellcheck work for me?


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Banjo

If your motorhome bed is made up of for cushions think about investing £60. in a Raskelf memory foam mattress.

I have recurring siatica and it really does make it more comfortable to sleep.

The cushion joins always seemed to be under my hip.

www.raskelf.com


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Moondog, I have been dreaming of arm rests since we got Chuggs but your the second person to warn me of the hassle moving from front to back in a T4 - GRRRR but I MUST have them :roll: 

Hi Banjo, we got a thin 'over matress from Ikea to even out the bed - about £40 I think.

Im calling Tockfields and CSCC this week to discuss prices if possible.

Thanks all but is there anyone nearer to North Wales who does this???

A


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi,

I too can recomend Tockfields in Darbyshire, 5 years ago I had the make up the mattresses for my boat, we 5 inches of the best foam and we have sleeped on them for the best part of 4 years with no complaints.

Doug...


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

Chuggs.
It doesn't have to be a motorhome outfitter to do the job for you.
Why not look uo upholsterers in your local yellow pages. i'm sure there are equally proffessional people available to you who may even be cheaper. A motorhome is nothing special when it comes to jobs like that.

nobby


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Ah but I want the front VW seats done and the floor doing and arm rests (Possibly) too but Ill check the locals too cheers nobby

A


----------



## 88923 (May 10, 2005)

Someone else has mentioned IKEA but the thought of even setting foot in that place fills me with dread and fear.......I suppose ...if it stops me having a bad back i could make the effort to trundle down the M56.

The matress cover is for the fixed bed so there's no joins or anything..the wretched thing is just...cheap and nasty. The van was reviewed in one of the mags last September and although it got a good review overall for value for money etc, they did say that the foam stuff was pretty awful. Too late, I'd bought it by then.  

Banjo 8) 

Ps
Thank goodness I now know how to spell matress!


----------



## 89992 (May 1, 2005)

hi chuggs, i go offline tonight so, bye bye. but i can recomend NC interiors of farnworth bolton, the prop is called nigel and he has done a job for me in the past, fitted armrest to seats of type3 vw. recovered last van. and at present he is recovering front seats and rear lounge at this moment in time. as for the floor covering go to any carpet shop pick one that you like get it cut to match old pattern, then have them bind the edges. curtains can be supplied by most poeple or sort it out with NC. go on do it its like having a new van only cheaper. i have armrest fitted to my type4 and they are handy don't get in the way, if a lot of gear changing is needed then lift them up, also if seat swivels round then they act as armchairs, go on you know it makes sense follow your brain.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

banjo said:


> Banjo 8)
> 
> Ps
> Thank goodness I now know how to spell matress!


errrr ... My mattress has two tt's!! :lol:

Leigh 8)


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

No sugar please .... :lol:


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

Hi Chuggs,

You don't say what seat material pattern you are looking at but here is a couple of suppliers of genuine VW material that may help you or someone else.

'Old Inca' design (that's the one without the yellow bits) can be obtained form REIMO Manchester, or it could last September.
'New Inca' (that's the one with the yellow bits) probably the same place and from John & Philip Wood at www.vwtrim.com

Cheers,

Rod


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

Oops, looks as if that url is duff. Try John on 01924 495715 if you need to.

Sorry,

Rod


----------

